# Believe it or not...



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

If someone had told me that my overwintered nuc (2 five frame boxes) would turn into this,
I never would have believed it. The nuc was transfered into the single beige hive you 
see in the 1st photo about April 2nd. This hive today is in 3 deeps and 3 supers. It is 
LOADED with bees and honey. I think I got some great bees here. I got at least a hundred 
pounds surplus or more. By the way, last year this nuc was started from 3 shallow frames with a swarm cell. 
BEELIEVE IT OR NOT! 
By the way, I have 1 hive that has not done so well and another that I had to reduce to a nuc.
3 BOOMERS and 2 DUDS overwintered.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I really like where those bees are located on the ridge there. it is nice looking.


----------

